#ubuntu-au 2011-01-24
<sagaci> ahh, I don't know. fwik, i don't think there is
<sagaci> lca ubuntians
<dns53> hey
<sagaci> what's happening
<dns53> cloud miniconf
<sagaci> multimedia
<sagaci> pitivi, transmageddon
<sagaci> taking it from an ubuntu perspective
<blahdeblah> so, which miniconfs are the Ubuntu-AU team in?
<sagaci> multimedia
<dns53> clod
<dns53> cloud
<blahdeblah> I'm in "southern plumbers", which is kernel & toolchain stuff
<bradm> I'm at home :(
<dns53> i wonder if they will have online streams of the conf
<blahdeblah> dns53: I'm pretty sure they will, but delayed
<blahdeblah> What do i have to do to get "!lca2011" tags working on identi.ca?
<blahdeblah> nisshh, O identi.ca guru - any tips?
<sagaci> hey, uh. I know this afternoon is more of a social event but is there anyone attend the pancake place that does much ubuntu packaging
<blahdeblah> sagaci: if they do, i would be interested in talking to them, too!
<sagaci> i've tried a billion times to package some C source code program, and I get totally lost at random points
<blahdeblah> sagaci: I've done a bit of packaging, but not with C code - mostly perl/bash. The packaging side seems to be relatively straightforward for me, but sticking it into a working repository was where i went astray.
<sagaci> i get totally lost with the makefile
<sagaci> anyone on ubuntu 10.10 right this moment
<dns-streak> Why?
<sagaci> can you go to system > About Ubuntu
<sagaci> does it say welcome to 11.04, Natty Narwhal,etc?
<sagaci> well it does for me
<sagaci> on 10.10
<head_>  you didnt dist upgrade did you?
<iflema> sagaci in a terminal     lsb_release -a       to check version
<sagaci> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sagaci> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<sagaci> Release:	10.10
<sagaci> Codename:	maverick
<sagaci> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sagaci> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<sagaci> Release:	10.10
<sagaci> Codename:	maverick
<sagaci> whoops sorry
<sagaci> nope, no backports or proposed
<sagaci> not a big deal but thought it was just a mistake
<head_v> Keep dropping out :/
<sagaci> yeah
<sagaci> does the pancake manor have wifi
<sagaci> just fired off an email to aarnet to mirror the ubuntu/kubuntu daily isos
<sagaci> they mirror xubuntu atm but not the regular crop
<head_v> No idea about the wireless at the pancake manor sorry
<sagaci> clear
<ikt> sagaci, that issue you had with 11.04 showing in 10.10 is a known bug
<sagaci> yeah, thought that was the situation
<head_laptop> Confirmed - sorry no wifi at the pancake manor
<head_laptop> (Also sorry for the join spam - it seems my mobile can hold a connection on this wifi here)
<blahdeblah> We probably should get the pancake manor listed on the BoF page - any objections before i just do it?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Where are you today?  Haven't even seen you...
<quail_laptop> is there a lca2011 channel?
<sagaci> head_victim: still got room?
<head_v> Yes sitting in the air con near the registration desk now 
<dns53> off to pancaces
<blahdeblah> What time are you meeting at pancake manor
<blahdeblah> quail_laptop: #linux.conf.au
<dns53> i'll head out there
<head_v> Well just waiting to find gorilla and sagaci it seems no one else needs a lift
<blahdeblah> So what time?
<sagaci> where are you?
<blahdeblah> L101
<sagaci> the rego room right
<blahdeblah> I have my car here
<blahdeblah> No, opposite end
<sagaci> oh, in the foyer?
<blahdeblah> Opposite end of the campus
<sagaci> oh
<head_v> Yes sitting alone currently typing into my phone
<sagaci> yeah
<blahdeblah> head_v: where are you going to park in the city?
<sagaci> so
<dns53> when is it? as soon as we get there?
<bradm> pancake manor is awesome
<head_v> Pretty much it is booked under ubuntu australia
<bradm> the classic is always good
<head_v> Come in brad 
<bradm> bit far :)
<bradm> I'm about 800km north or so
<bradm> actually, more like 650km, but anyway
<bradm> otherwise I would head in, always up for an excuse to visit pancake manor
<blahdeblah> head_v: So where are you going to park?
<head_v> Open to ideas want to meet here at foyer?
<blahdeblah> head_v: As long as you're happy to wait - i don't know what time we're going to get out of here
<nisshh> blahdeblah, heh, im no identi.ca guru :)
<nisshh> but its simple
<blahdeblah> I worked it out: you must join the group before using the ! tag
<nisshh> no you dont have to
<blahdeblah> s/worked it out/was pointed in the right direction/
<nisshh> you dont have to be in that group to use that tag
<blahdeblah> I did
<nisshh> oh ok
<nisshh> blahdeblah, do you know about hashtags?
<blahdeblah> I thought they were only on Twitter
<nisshh> heh no
<nisshh> identica has them as well
<dns-streak> Pu t
<nisshh> to use them just use # instead of !
<blahdeblah> signing off now
<dns-streak> Put a !lca2010 with your msg
<sagaci> Sup
<head_victim> Well that was fun
<head_victim> Unfortunately I forgot to take photos. blahdeblah had a camera and so did the OMGubuntu guy
<nisshh> head_victim, the OMGubuntu guy is Benjamin, i work with him on a project
<nisshh> head_victim, the social gathering was tonight wasnt it?
<dns53> hmm i don't think anyone took photo's
<head_victim> Yep just got home
<head_victim> And on that note heading off
<nisshh> lol, ok
<head_victim> dns53: I thought the OMG guy did. I did mention to him that I cringe everytime I hear their website name
<sagaci> Hey
<dns53> it has an ! in the name
<head_victim> Hey hey
<sagaci> Hey
<head_victim> I just remembered I ahve to be here a bit longer to get some CDs sorted.
<head_victim> jfer: missed some good pancakes
<jfer> that is ok
<jfer> it took long enough to get home as it was
<head_victim> Oh you only just made it? 
<head_victim> Sorry mate I didn't think it was that far away :/
<sagaci> Good night overall
<head_victim> Sounds like a few of us will be in the Sys admin one for most of tomorrow
<jfer> yer. that sounds good
<head_victim> Night all, see you alter
<head_victim> later*
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-25
<blahdeblah> anyone home?
<dns53> hey
<blahdeblah> cool - just checking my connection
<sagaci> hey
<head_victim> Evening
<sagaci> how was your day
<head_victim> Good, spent it all in sys admin
<head_victim> You?
<sagaci> graphics and public sector
<sagaci> mine tomorrow will be shell basics, making laptops work with linux. X and the future of 
<sagaci> linux graphics, undecicede, open source ducumentation for the terminally illiterate
<sagaci> head_victim: stuff you need to download: http://conf.linux.org.au/wiki/Tutorials/Shell%20Programming%20for%20Beginners
<head_victim> Tomorror I"m probably shell programming, laptops, x, trade practices, open source documentation
<sagaci> yeah, similar, it'll be a toss up
<head_victim> Hmmm I was reading the link from the schedule and if you didn't follow the second link you didn't get to know about that page with stuff to download
<sagaci> yeah, should have been on the main part
<head_victim> Thanks for the heads up
<head_victim> I was with phlosten & bejames for most of the day so we were thinking if you wanted to hang with Ubuntu-AU'ers we'd all sort of try to meet up in the few rows just in front of the video cameras in the main auditorium for the keynote
<sagaci> yeah righteo
<head_victim> I saw dns briefly on the way out as well, still yet to spot elky or anyone else attending though
<sagaci> so who was at the pancake place last night
<sagaci> by username
<head_victim> caryb, dns (and his brother, not sure of nick?), blahdeblah, phlosten, gorilla, benjamin from OMGubuntu, myself annnnddddd one other whom I'm probably going to be in trouble for not remembering. 
<head_victim> 9 of us made it
<sagaci> ah ok, makes sense now
<head_victim> ?
<sagaci> wasn't there only 8, including humphreybc
<head_victim> Maybe I'm not forgetting then.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: did you get any pictures of us at the pancake manor?
<sagaci> don't think so, unless it was after i left
<head_victim> Oh, you were there, that's the 9
<sagaci> i still think there were only 8, unless one came after i left
<jfer> blahdeblah:you there?
<sagaci> just found the fan in my room
<sagaci> life is good
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-26
<sagaci> ping lca
<head_v> Pong
<blahdeblah-L101> cafuego: Where are you today?  Would like to say hi in person.
<cafuego> blahdeblah-L101: I'm at the AGM, taking minutes
<head_victim> Would there be an interest in a Ubuntu BoF at LCA? Or is the open day stuff enough?
<ikt> http://lwn.net/Articles/262570/
<ikt> To look at page I
<ikt> send mail to a demon which runs wget and mails the page back to me.
<ikt> It is very efficient use of my time, but it is slow in real time.
<orly_go> my 3 huwei e169g modem stays on CD storage mode on maverick, do i need usb modeswitch to get it to appear as tty* in dmesg?
<dns53> probably
<orly_go> so
<orly_go> is this in the repo?
<orly_go> ah it is
<orly_go> i hope it works!
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-27
<dns53> is it a vodaphone?
<orly_go> 3
<dns53> http://www.betavine.net/bvportal/resources/datacards
<orly_go> hmm
<orly_go> ill try modeswtich 1st
<dns53> yes, use mode switch but the vodaphone tool is a wrapper around it
<orly_go> oh so vodafone tool is a gui?
<orly_go> i can use modeswitch and then network manager right?
<dns53> i think it does the mode switch when it starts
<orly_go> what does
<dns53> you cold probably work out your script or modify the modem to be in modem mode when it is plugged in
<orly_go> ill just run modeswitch and click network manager
<orly_go> brb testing it
<orly_go> it sees the modem if i plug it in and reboot but it doesnt connect
<orly_go> i can set up a new mobile broadband connection
<orly_go> so idk
<orly_go> i have reception here
<ikt> Do not fret! It is not your fault you don't understand sed. I will cover sed completely. But I will describe the features in the order that I learned them. I didn't learn everything at once. You don't need to either. 
<ikt> =)
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-28
<head_victim> Well I'm off to the LCA Open Day, I hope to see some of you there.
<head_v> Set up is starting here at the open day yay
<dns53> well i've just gotten up, be there in a few hours
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-29
<blahdeblah> head_v, head_victim: You around?
<blahdeblah> cafuego: Still never got to meet you in person at LCA - will you be around today?
<dns53> i'm heading off now, probably be there in an hour or two
<head_v> Yes at the ubuntu stand now
<blahdeblah> head_v: My family has a couple of other plans for me today, but we will be there at some point.  Sorry i can't be more specific than that.
<blahdeblah> head_v: Anything particular you need help with?
<ikt> head!
<ikt> got live stream?
<head_v> No live feed here paul just whenever you can is find
<blahdeblah> Does anyone know what the tool is to reset your GNOME panel and menus to the defaults, but not lose any of your application preferences?
<sagaci> Hey
<dns53> hey
<ikt> :<
<dns53> what are you up to?
<dns53> i'm at the linux.conf.au open day with a few of the regulars
<ikt> I'm sitting at home
<ikt> bored and confused
<ikt> bored and distracted!
<ikt> I has add, I move from 1 topic to the next every like 10 minutes and then the day is over :/
<ikt> hey head_v how r u?
 * dns53 pokes head_v
<orly_go> What command will securely erase an entire directory?
<nisshh> orly_go, to erase an entire directory use: rm -r
<nisshh> sorry: rm -r dir_name
<orly_go> securely
<nisshh> rm doesnt do what shred does
<nisshh> but shred doesnt work on dirs
<nisshh> only files
<orly_go> I know.
<nisshh> if you shred the files inside a dir
<nisshh> then delete the dir, there will be no data
<nisshh> so use shred on the files
<nisshh> then cd out a level
<nisshh> and use rm -r
<nisshh> or just rmdir
<nisshh> rm -r i use when removing a non-empty dir
<nisshh> otherwise i use rmdir
<nisshh> orly_go, why do you want to do it "securely" anyway?
<orly_go> for privacy reasons?
<nisshh> so your not the only one with access to the drive?
<orly_go> yup
<nisshh> ok, but most users wont have a clue how to bring back deleted files
<nisshh> so you shouldnt have to worry
<orly_go> true
<orly_go> i think ill use a live cd from now on anyay
<orly_go> anyway
<nisshh> in my experience, drives shouldnt be shared anyway
<nisshh> massive security issue
<nisshh> yes, anyway
<nisshh> you could either use shred, or just use decent drive encryption
<nisshh> orly_go, ^^
<orly_go> indeed
<orly_go> just semi-surprised that there is no command to erase a dir
<nisshh> not true
<nisshh> its possible to delete dirs
<nisshh> but not use shred on them
<nisshh> shred is purely for files, although there is not much value in a bunch of empty dirs being recovered anyway
<orly_go> *secure erase a dir
<orly_go> mhm
<nisshh> so there is really no need to have a shred for dirs
<orly_go> unless the dir has files in it
<nisshh> so shred the files in the dir
<orly_go> k
<nisshh> im pretty sure even shred is not a surefire way to "securely" remove data
<nisshh> scientists would be able to get it back probably
<orly_go> we can always see if it blends
<nisshh> like they do with laptops with bullet holes in them :)
<nisshh> blends?
<nisshh> orly_go, blends?
<orly_go> Will It Blend? is a viral marketing campaign consisting of a series of infomercials demonstrating the Blendtec line of blenders,  https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Will_It_Blend%3F
<nisshh> uh, ok
<head_victim> Home at last
<blahdeblah> head_victim: \o/
<blahdeblah> Me too
<blahdeblah> Just got back from taking a load of computers in for the flood relief folks
<head_victim> Yay. It was very goo to see that we had the Ubuntu Release manager and one of the heads of the kernel dev team at our stand!
<head_victim> It's a bit fanboy-ish but I still think that was pretty great
<blahdeblah> Indeed!
<dns-xo> they are just people, and in open source they will help you out if they can
<head_victim> I know they're just people but I'm sure they were still on their own time
<blahdeblah> What's up with http://www.ubuntu.org.au/ ?  Can anyone else get to it?
<blahdeblah> I get DNS server errors.
<Phlosten> still borked for me too
<Phlosten> head_victim, just to confirm something for you, Linux Australia is registrant for ubuntu.org.au, Solutions First is the registrant for ubuntu.com.au
<Phlosten> blahdeblah, it looks to me that ubuntu.org.au and ubuntu.com.au have been dropped from the delegated nameservers
<blahdeblah> Phlosten: perhaps it expired
<blahdeblah> Unfortunate day for it - when we finally got to hand out lots of cards with the address.
<Phlosten> anyone know who is the loco contact at ubuntuwire.com?
<Phlosten> looks like there is an #ubuntuwire channel
<Phlosten> blahdeblah, its back, thanks to wgrant 
<blahdeblah> thanks wgrant
<blahdeblah> what happened?
<Phlosten> bind had died
<blahdeblah> :-\
<wgrant> I don't recall why we switched to those nameservers. I recall that Canonical stopped serving them randomly, though :/
<wgrant> Stopped serving the two domains, that is.
<wgrant> Phlosten: Unfortunately the two domains are held by various people. The password that I have for one no longer works, and I never had a password for the other one.
<head_victim> Phlosten & wgrant & others, thanks for fixing that.
<Phlosten> wgrant, but you can fix from nameserver onwards?
<wgrant> Phlosten: I have access to the nameservers, and Canonical controls everything down from there.
<wgrant> Oh good, I still have Drupal admin access.
<Phlosten> wgrant, ok cool, handy who to know who fixes what
<wgrant> It would be nice if we could convince Canonical to do DNS for ubuntu.(com|org).au.
<wgrant> I remember what happened now.
<wgrant> DNS/websites/mail used to be hosted on a Canonical-provided ServerPronto server shared by a few LoCo teams.
<wgrant> Then that got compromised, so they moved websites/mail to the DC.
<wgrant> But not DNS.
<wgrant> So I quickly threw DNS on UW and contacted the domain owners to redelegate.
<Phlosten> I remember there being a move there somewhere
<Fudge> ello guys
<Phlosten> howdy Fudge 
<Fudge> ello 
<Fudge> got a 2tb drive today
<Phlosten> internal drive, or external?
<Fudge> normally id be pretty happy but its coz i broke my partition on another drive
<Fudge> internal 3gb sata
<Fudge> the 6gbs i noticed with 64cache too but wow theyd be fast
<Fudge> i dont get how they claim a drive to be up to 3gb transfer when i copy stuff i only ever see like 25mbs
<wgrant> SATA2 is 3Gbps.
<wgrant> The bus can handle 3Gbps, but the physical drive is far, far slower.
<Fudge> yes indeed
<wgrant> You're probably seeing ~25MB/s, which is 200Mb/s.
<blahdeblah> wgrant, Fudge: I would be very surprised to see any new internal drive SATA 3 Gbps drive offer less than 75 MB/s in bursts.
<Fudge> oh ok mate, thanks for that
<blahdeblah> Fudge: what does hdparm -tT /dev/sd? give as output?
<wgrant> blahdeblah: WD Greens can be pretty slow.
<wgrant> But yes, 25MB/s is still rather low.
<blahdeblah> My nearly-2-year-old 500 GB SATA drives in my server (one of which i believe is a WD Green): http://ubuntu-au.pastebin.com/HnCZk6V5
<blahdeblah> (Server is running Debian squeeze, kernel 2.6.32-5-xen-amd64, Athlon 64 X2 5000+ CPU)
<wgrant> Huh.
<wgrant> Far better than I've ever got from mine.
<blahdeblah> don't quote me - can't tell from the model number
<wgrant> I get 75MB/s from my new 1TB Green.
<wgrant> My older one is quite a bit less.
<wgrant> Er, 2TB.
<Phlosten> cool, still admin on the website "Member for 4 years 39 weeks"
<Phlosten> has it really be that long? sheesh
<wgrant> I remember making that theme... those were the days.
<wgrant> Member for
<wgrant> 4 years 44 weeks
<Fudge>  Timing cached reads:   3440 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1720.45 MB/sec
<Fudge>  Timing buffered disk reads:  368 MB in  3.01 seconds = 122.27 MB/sec
<Fudge> which one do u go by?
<Fudge> i have the 1.5tb results too if you wish me to paste
<wgrant> The latter.
<Phlosten> getting 68MB/sec on this laptop, not bad
<Fudge> 96.03
<Fudge> indeed
<quail> nisshh or any web site admin, can you delete my account on ubuntu.org.au please
<ikt> :(
<ikt> speaking of the website, is wordpress viable or do we have to stick to drupal?
<head_victim> I believe drupal is the ubuntu preferred option. 
<ikt> i have no idea why people like it
<ikt> it always looked quite eh compared to wordpress cms
<head_victim> The theme itself needs an update, I believe some people are looking into the viability of this.
<ikt> I was looking around at other ubuntu loco team website
<ikt> s
<ikt> honestly it's very barren, ours doesn't stand out in that regard
<head_victim> Feel free to help out :D I don't know the entire process but I think there's set plugins you can install or something. I'm not really a website kinda person if you couldn't tell so I'm not sure of all the details. But if you're wanting to help...........
<ikt> I'm probably not the guy, they don't like change
<ikt> I would start mucking around, making the website more pointed?
<quail> you can help out first removing my account ;-)
<quail> not allowing users the option to delete there account is not good
<ikt> :D
<ikt> I'll go hack the gibson :P
<quail> hacking the gibson might be faster than to getting my account deleted. lol
<head_victim> ikt: more pointed with content or layout or?
<ikt> layout
<ikt> the only content issue is that we need more of it :P
<head_victim> Yeah that's ok, just making sure I'm understanding :)
<head_victim> quail: will look into the deletion thing for you
<quail> head_victim: thanks
<head_victim> I think the layout thing the first thing we should look at is the upgrade to the new branded theme
<quail> I think vk7 want to delete his account too
<head_victim> Because that will bring it from the old branding to the new and integrate better
<quail> head_victim: my account is 'Quail'
<head_victim> No worries, I make no promises as website stuff is very new to me but I'll make sure it does get looked at 
<head_victim> Wiki's I can help you with :) Websites, I'm not so sure 
<ikt> especially I assume with the database on canonicals servers
<ikt> they're not just gonna let you walk in on there
<head_victim> ikt: yeah, I'm slowly starting to understand what is what. 
<ikt> i take it quail is now fully interested in debian?
<dns53> he always was
<dns53> but we don't care as debian is upstream
<cafuego> The wd green needs 1) a firmware for under Linux and 2) proper boundary alignment on fdisk and mkfs, otherwise they'll be awful slow.
<nisshh> cafuego, hah, lucky i got a WD black then L(
<nisshh> :)
<cafuego> heh - i get the greens usually. low power use = less heat
<cafuego> I just fix 'em before I use 'em :-)
<cafuego> need to go and get one, a disk in mythtv has died whilst I was at LCA
<nisshh> cafuego, if its an internal your getting i highly recommend getting a WD caviar black, i get excellent read/write speeds on mine (for a non-SSD anyway)
<nisshh> and it doesnt use a lot of power either
<nisshh> i have so much running off this one 220w PSU its rediculous
<cafuego> nisshh: meh, the other 5 greens I have *really* work just fine and aren't slow :-)
<nisshh> cafuego, what kind of read/write speeds do you get though?
<nisshh> cafuego, the other thing is, i find that the blacks are cheaper than the greens to buy
<cafuego> nisshh: Not so much here, a giant $6 difference
<nisshh> cafuego, ah right, over here its more like $35
<nisshh> although greens still arent that expensive
<cafuego> Just under $110 here
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> blacks are $95 here, greens are $35 more
<cafuego> both they and the black would be limited by the IO speed my mobos (old!) can manage for sata.
<nisshh> ah right
<nisshh> i have a somewhat decent mobo for an old comp
<nisshh> it had the best sata you could get back in 2004
<nisshh> has*
<cafuego> my desktop's a shocker
<cafuego> transferring from usb to a network device just locks it for ages whilst copying
<cafuego> I get a sustained write speed of around 35MB/sec on here
<nisshh> heh, yeah, transferring from an internal IDE to a USB SATA or normal USB stick is slow as hell with mine
<cafuego> read, as determined by hdparm,. is in the vicinity of 95MB/s
<nisshh> thats not bad
<nisshh> i can sustain about 48MB/s here
<nisshh> hdparm for me says
<cafuego> nisshh: especially not bad compared to the 12 I used to get on the sw raid5 that was composed of 9×80G pata disks :-)
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> IDE/PATA is slow :)
<cafuego> raid5 is slower
<cafuego> combine the both and you have woes
<nisshh> yeah
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-30
<Phlosten> anyone know if the terminal server client will do console mode connects?
<Phlosten> nvm, there is a tick box for console mode I did not spot before
<Phlosten> so Skype on Linux doesn't do video calls? any alternative that does?
<head_victim> Should work if you have the latest version
<Phlosten> head_victim, ah, there we go
<Phlosten> now wondering how to change from 60Hz to 50Hz
<head_victim> I had a working webcam installed once. I never bothered putting it back in a reshuffle as I've never used it other than th test if it worked
<Phlosten> GUVCView is the tool I needed
<Phlosten> nice, just found a great reason to keep the yubikey, lastpass uses them
<ikt> user days is over 
<ikt> time for some reading O.O
<ikt> btw holy sheet it's hot
<Phlosten> <3 aircon
<ikt> wtb
<nisshh> ikt, its 36 C here :|
<nisshh> over 45 C in other parts of WA though
<ikt> 39 here :/
<nisshh> this is screwed, we had a cyclone pass us thismorning and now we have 36 C full sunny wheather, what the hell? :)
<ikt> yeah I was expecting perth to get blown away
<ikt> didn't happen :<
<nisshh> ikt, nah it was only a cat 1, weak cyclone :)
<nisshh> it dissipated as it went past perth
<nisshh> we ended up just getting thunderstorms
<ikt> :<
<ikt> oh well
<ikt> back to watching egypt implode :P
<nisshh> ikt, 'expecting' or 'hoping'? :)
<nisshh> heh
<ikt> :D
<ikt> somewhat not nice of me to enjoy watching disasters 
<Phlosten> damn Egyptian government
<ikt> wasn't there a wikileak think linked earlier?
<Phlosten> I just had a tech from Egypt setting up a satellite connection for me in Mauritania, and I need to contact him for some info
<ikt> the egyption president is leaving it up to god to decide the next leader :////
<nisshh> heh, yep
<Phlosten> where god = angry people with sticks?
<ikt> http://bikyamasr.com/wordpress/?p=23348
<ikt> haha
<nisshh> heh
<ikt> anyone know what paul gears nick is?
<ikt> brb
<ikt> hey
<ikt> can anyone try and login here:
<ikt> http://ikt.id.au/?p=333
<ikt> register/login do whatever
<Phlosten> i think si
<Phlosten> so
<Phlosten> ikt, i received a password via email
<head_victim> ikt: btw, Paul Gear = blahdeblah 
<Guest81145> sorry my connection dropped
<ikt> ah it's not the main links
<ikt> http://ikt.id.au/wp-login.php?redirect_to=http://ikt.id.au/%3Fp%3D333
<ikt> anything that involves a redirect gets blocked
<firtvid20> Hey, anyone here?
<head_victim> In and out a little
<head_victim> What can we do for you
<firtvid20> I'd like some of those Ubuntu stickers (as noted in the newsletter). Paul was saying that someone could ship the stickers and a ubuntu Maverick disc?
<head_victim> Ah yeah, just shoot him a quick email would be the best bet so he can keep track of stuff
<head_victim> Just saw it, good work :D
<firtvid20> I just only figured out how to use the mailing list
<firtvid20> I though you had to completely use email for it, then I found that I was subscribed to it using Google groups
<head_victim> Oh ok, I've only ever used the email component so I'm not sure how that works on the other end. But it looks like it's worked out
<sagaci> hey
<head_victim> Gday sagaci 
<firtvid20> Hello
<sagaci> what's happening
<firtvid20> Wait a minute, there are 3D Ubuntu stickers?!
<firtvid20> Hmm..
<firtvid20> Don't see them on Carnonical's Store
<head_victim> firtvid20: they are just little bubble type ones
<firtvid20> Oh
<head_victim> sagaci: just sitting here cleaning up after yesterday and watching the cricket
<firtvid20> head_victim: I think the flat stickers would do good for covering up the scratched Dell logo on my laptop
<sagaci> was the open day good
<head_victim> sagaci: I thought it was pretty good actually, a lower turnout than expected but that's just due to not being able to use the preferred venue due to the floods. There would have been a lot more general public at the original venue.
<head_victim> firtvid20: and they have little ones that are good to sick on your windows key to make it a Ubuntu key.
<firtvid20> head_victim: Oh cool. I wonder if there is a way to make the Windows key open the Ubuntu Apps menu.
<head_victim> firtvid20: it's just the 'meta' key in Ubuntu so you should be able to map it fine
<firtvid20> Ok. Might just Google it now
<head_victim> firtvid20:  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/
<firtvid20> head_victim: lol. Im reading that right now
<firtvid20> Hmm, now why won't Blender install...
<firtvid20> Failed to fetch http://mirror.optus.net/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjpeg/libopenjpeg2_1.3+dfsg-4_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 211.29.132.60 80] 
<firtvid20> Anyone know why?
<Phlosten> is your package list up to date?
<firtvid20> Should be, I updated it just now, and tried again.
<firtvid20> I'll try from Synaptic instead of Ubuntu Software Centre
<Phlosten> maybe the optus mirror is not up to date
<firtvid20> Yeah, still getting an error. When I visit the link to download the deb, I also get a 404 error. D:
<firtvid20> I'll try another server
 * ikt goes insane
<firtvid20> ikt: lol
<ikt> why won't you redirect
<ikt> this thing won't work sorry :P
<firtvid20> Ah, found the package: http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/libopenjpeg2/download
<ikt> are you new firtvid20 ?
<firtvid20> ikt: Nah, I've used Ubuntu for about a year by now. Found this Ubuntu AU about 5 months ago
<ikt> ah ok
<firtvid20> I just had to reinstall Ubuntu after my hard drive broke
<Phlosten> bugga
<ikt> wasting internodes bandwidth
<ikt> updating natty for the 100th time -_-
<ikt> natty got updated from kernel .37 to .38 and this ofc breaks virtualbox
<ikt> so I've been messing around for the last week trying to fix it up
<firtvid20> I'd love it if Ubuntu had software similar to After Effects
<firtvid20> Too bad Cinefx looks like it was abandoned
<ikt> after effects
<ikt> that's video editing?
<ikt> nothing like sony vegas pro for linux either
<ikt> I want something less complicated than professional video editing software but more customisable than windows movie maker
<ikt> openshot seems to be heading that way which I'm very happy about
<head_victim> Is there a way to probe USB devices, so if I've removed one via the gui and want to reuse it without unplugged and replugging it.
<head_victim> (I have an internal card reader that I can't unplug and replug without a fair amount of effort that I keep pressing the wrong option for when removing sd cards)
<head_victim> ikt: as per your email to the list, if you did want to organise anything around that document freedom thing I'm sure I could organise you some CDs
<ikt> hrmm
<ikt> head_victim, I'm not sure if I want to organise around dfd, moreso after visiting local library they seem to have some benchspace for leaflets and things, and I think if I had a broucher and a cd it could be picked up by a few ppl
<head_victim> ikt: ah ok, I also have a heap of team business cards left, might be able to think about putting one inside a cd case or something?
<ikt> yeah definitely, very doable
<head_victim> How big is the library?
<head_victim> Just to get a feel for what numbers we're talking about
<sagaci> like what was said at the end of lca, how government needs to explicitly document action on using opensource apps. Does it sound as good as it is on paper?
<dkg779> just curious, has anyone any idea or experience with dual boot going haywire when new kernal is applied through update manager ?
<ikt> head_victim, pretty massive
<ikt> I think over 100-150 people in there when I was there
<ikt> . It has more than 1,000 visitors a day and approximately 65% of all residents are registered borrowers
<ikt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burnside_library
<head_victim> ikt: so 75 discs would be useful?
<head_victim> dkg779: not had that issue sorry
<head_victim> dkg779: what sort of "haywire" are you referring to though
<ikt> tbh I'm not sure how popular it would be, I'm going to go look over some marketing stuff, thinking of having something like, computer full of malware? try this! but then I remember someone saying something about promoting a product based on other products negativities
<ikt> ubuntu is a great os, and perfect for those who just want to browse the web and read email
<head_victim> ikt: Have look over spreadubuntu.org they have a fair bit of good stuff
<head_victim> I used 2 of their posters for the open day
<dkg779> unknown module error at logging in, reset the pc and no dual boot. It went straight to windows and the partition for ubuntu was gone
<dkg779> 100% of my dramas have been with update and the dual boot
<dkg779> so I've eliminated xp finally and I'll just tough it out dealing with wine and drivers now
<head_victim> Ah I can't say I've seen that but yeah, can surely help out with wine and drivers for linux as well if need be
<ikt> did spreadubuntu get updated recently?
<head_victim> ikt: I think it did actually
<head_victim> There's some stuff there that could be useful and other stuff that would require a minimum of change to make useful
<dkg779> thanks head_victim
<blahdeblah> ikt: ping
<blahdeblah> ikt: What did you want to track me down for?
<ikt> gonna be a hot day
<ikt> hey
<ikt> does anyone understand this
<ikt> http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_03_02.html
<ikt> $* =
<ikt> Expands to the positional parameters, starting from one. When the expansion occurs within double quotes, it expands to a single word with the value of each parameter separated by the first character of the IFS special variable.
<ikt> o_O?
<nisshh> that guide is notoriusly confusing :)
<ikt> lol
<ikt> glad I'm not alone
<nisshh> ikt, that guide is how i learnt bash in the first place, although i never got up to that point ;)
<elky> there is #bash (or ##bash) on the network, you konw.
<nisshh> ikt, ^^^
<ikt> idd
<nisshh> meh, i dont use bash anymore anyway
<nisshh> i use zsh
<ikt> mornin' head_victim  :D
<nisshh> hey head_victim
<blahdeblah> nisshh: Sounds like you need to switch to gentoo
<blahdeblah> ikt: The "positional parameters" are the command line arguments
<blahdeblah> ikt: $* gives you all of them separately, "$*" gives them to you all together.  But in practice, you never use this, you only ever use "$@", which is the same thing, but quoting safe.
<ikt> ohh
<nisshh> blahdeblah, why would i need to switch to gentoo?
<blahdeblah> nisshh: zsh, and all your other "let's do this the hard way because we can" idiosyncracies.  Don't worry - we still love you... ;-)
<nisshh> blahdeblah, i simply stated i use zsh, zsh does not have anything to do with gentoo
<blahdeblah> nisshh: I know, i was just stirring :-)
<nisshh> meh
<nisshh> blahdeblah, heh, you just stirred me at a bad time, im just annoyed with my current job situation :|
<blahdeblah> nisshh: Sorry dude - hope things get better
<nisshh> thats ok, not your fault
<nisshh> hope is not something i do any more though
<blahdeblah> nisshh: :-(
<ikt> :-(
<ikt> whoooouuooouoouuooo
<ikt> best lyric ever
<ikt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EjLWh2150I
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-24
<head_victim> sagaci: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable - you might be interested in covering how to set up a dev environment?
 * benonsoftware would attend a session like that :)
<benonsoftware> head_victim: I will not be able to attend the next IRC meeting (school) but could I add a note to http://is.gd/YCbG3z asking for ideas for a Melbourne release party?
<head_victim> If all you're doing is brainstorming the ML might be a better avenue to catch more people with ideas
<benonsoftware> Ok, thanks
<benonsoftware> Email sent :P
<head_victim> Just trying to get the most out of it all :)
<head_victim> Basically you pick a time and place and put it on loco.u.c and it's set to be honest. It can be fine tuned if need be later on :)
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> First we need to find a place :P
<head_victim> Cool, on that note, I'm off for a while
<benonsoftware> See you
<sagaci> head_victim: I'd much rather the masters of #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu to take that
<sagaci> I think I could do a basic session but other than that, I'd rather have something who knows what they're talking about if things go awry
<head_victim> sagaci: fair enough, I just thought after watching your youtube vids you might be up for an intro class :D
<head_victim> No pressure, just making sure you knew it existed.
<sagaci> besides, dholbach is already doing it
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-25
<sagaci> head_victim: are you updated with the latest on your precise vm?
<head_victim> sagaci: short of a reboot, yes :)
<sagaci> tell me if your mouse is unable to move
<head_victim> It's in a VM, does that matter?
<sagaci> not particularly
<head_victim> Ok I'll just reboot it now
<head_victim> For what it's worth, my virtualbox install is still perfectly fine after a reboot. Unfortunately I was distracted shortly after my last comment :/
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-26
<head_victim> sagaci: my mouse works ok but my scroll wheel is busted
<head_victim> I only found out this morning actually.
<head_victim> Actually, it doesn't seem to want to scroll past a page. Once it hits the bottom instead of moving the page down it just goes to the top and moves again.
<head_victim> If that makes any sense.
<sagaci> physically broken or just in the vm?
<head_victim> Just in the VM
<head_victim> It works perfect here in the 10.04
<head_victim> I'm using virtualbox if that matters
<benonsoftware> Just to let some people here know I am running a session for the Ubuntu Dev Week at 20:30UTC on the 1st
<sagaci> it looks good that they filled up the schedule
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<head_victim> benonsoftware: well get on the ML and start spruiking it :)
<benonsoftware> Ok :P
<benonsoftware> and its on my birthday too ;p
<sagaci> it paid off registering the sydney release event after all, already 2 attendees noted
<sagaci> so people read the ML
<head_victim> sagaci: indeed :) I just wish there was a "subscribe" to each event so we could update details and inform everyone already marked as attending
<sagaci> filed a bug?
 * benonsoftware plans to read every single log of UDW
<head_victim> I thought there was a wishlist somewhere
<head_victim> I went through and created several wishlist items at one stage
<sagaci> so many good sessions at this UDW
<benonsoftware> Yeah, I wouldn't mind attending the Introduction to Ubuntu development one but thats like 4AM
<sagaci> if its like any of the prior ones, it's just setting up your development environment, etc
<sagaci> i've got two laptops to play around with, I'll try kubuntu 12.04 and ubuntu 12.04
 * benonsoftware is looking for a Dell Inspiron 15 to buy
<sagaci> one of my laptops is an older dual-core pentium
<sagaci> the new inspirons are around $499-699
<sagaci> but my brother went for a thinkpad this time
<sagaci> though I like the glossy-style display on the inspiron
<benonsoftware> The problem with me is how do I make the money :p
<sagaci> mow lawns
<benonsoftware> I was thinking about that idea yesterday afternoon
<sagaci> whats wrong with the computer you're on now
<benonsoftware> Its sorta ok, but its a single core AMD CPU
<benonsoftware> It takes a while to package some things and complie them
<sagaci> ah fair enough
<sagaci> even sudo apt-get upgrade would be a pain
<benonsoftware> Yeah, a bit :P
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Bank transfer done - sorry for the delay
<blahdeblah> sagaci: You can select glossy style on certain ThinkPad models. Can't think why anyone would prefer them, thought, except that there isn't enough dust or glare in their life.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: no worries mate, it was good of you to sponsor the event.
<jargonfactory> benonsoftware: assemble parts yourself as you go. get a mobo, disk, cpu etc.. as they become cheaper. the downside is you can't have them all in one go.
<benonsoftware> jargonfactory: Yeah, I was thinking that too, part I'll see how I go the next few months
<head_victim> sagaci: I updated my 12.04 again today and the mouse is working fine again.
<sagaci> I'll update mine later and if it hasn't fixed it, I'll file a bug
<head_victim> Hmm, locked up and reset and now the scroll is buggered again
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-28
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Hi, I am wondering what the Australia localised CD image is about?
<sagaci> I'll be back later, benonsoftware 
<sagaci> moving house, so can't really type too much
<benonsoftware> Sorry
<benonsoftware> Have fun :P
<sagaci> benonsoftware: the idea behind the localised ISO is to have an ISO that has the en_AU locale/language packs preinstalled, customised bookmarks/wallpapers/internet radio, along with a few core packages that aren't available in the normal ubuntu install... ie. wvdial, usbmodeset, build-essential... packages that would take hours/days to download on a dial-up/constricted connection or those who...
<sagaci> ...simply don't have the quota to spare
<benonsoftware> Cool
<sagaci> some people can download drivers or bits of software they have to compile to run properly so I've included build-essential, otherwise that would be a pain to have to install on a bad connection
<benonsoftware> Ok
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-24
<mesquka> Hi
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-26
<nt1972> I am using ubuntu 12.04 and firefox 18, I couldn't open mms link audio stream online!! can someone help
<nt1972> I am already install all the plug-ins I need for ubuntu and also mplayer software too
<nt1972> so can someone help please
<nt1972> ??
<sagaci> sure thing
<head_victim> I went to google what it was and he'd gone.
<head_victim> From what I can see it's the sort of thing you put into a media player, not a web browser.
<sagaci> yep
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-27
<head_victim> blahdeblah: if you're going to need more of the microservers anytime soon, here's an n54l with 4gb ram for nearly the price of an n40l - http://flingshot.com.au/collections/sales-australia-day-sale/products/hp-microserver-n54l
<head_victim> I'm a little concerned though, never heard of the site before
<mesquka> Hi
#ubuntu-au 2015-01-19
<gbellinoz> 23 people not only using Ubuntu in Australia, but in IRC.  I'm amazed!  Any on the mid-north coast of NSW?
<jea> that is a good question
<jea> i haven't kept track of where everyone was from
<gbellinoz> Between the facebook page, facebook group, etc., it looks like there are plenty of us, but perhaps not a lot of meetups.
<chu> There used to be a listing, possibly on the mentioned home page, which said roughly (i.e. which state) members were from.
<gbellinoz> Seems people are leaving desktops to the dustbin of history, so maybe Ubuntu fever dying down too.  I certainly am surprised when I find someone in person using Linux as a desktop OS :)
<jea> there is still a list on the wiki
<jea> but not everyone has added themselves to the list
<gbellinoz> didn't see the wiki...
<jea> if you want to see a lot of people using linux, you could go to Linux.Conf.Au, which was on last week
<chu> Yeah, I never added myself to the list, either.
<gbellinoz> LAST WEEK.  Dang.  I went to that one year.  Interesting.
<jea> All the talks are up online now if you want to watch them
<gbellinoz> Probably smart to catch it next year in Vic.  I enjoyed the talks, but didn't really get much actionable out of it.  Would like to be more in the industry.
<jea> Yep. Geelong next year. The website for it is up, but registration doesn't open for a few months
<gbellinoz> Where are the videos?
<jea> http://mirror.linux.org.au/linux.conf.au/2015
<jea> or on youtube
<jea> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnIMb-fa7vesn2m95gHio_w
<gbellinoz> Beaut, thanks.
<gbellinoz> I'd bet you guys would have more members if PGP keys, launchpad accounts, etc. weren't required :)
<gbellinoz> Goodness.
<gbellinoz> Links to Ubuntu One, bladdy-diddy blah blah.  So many steps!
<jea> you don't have to have the PGP key added to your launchpad account. signing the CoC is recommended, but not required
<gbellinoz> Ah, OK.  Just trying to do the right thing.
<jea> we were quite a large community a few years ago, but people started dropping off as they got busier
<jea> now that i have finished my uni studies i am going to try to get some more stuff going 
<gbellinoz> What'd you finish with?
<jea> Bachelor of Engineering (Software Systems and Aerospace)
<gbellinoz> Wow, great.  Job prospects?
<gbellinoz> Unrelated - I used to use a GUI-based GPG wrangler.  Would juggle keys, encrypt/decrypt messages... can't remember what it was called.
<gbellinoz> Thought it might be part of KDE?
<gbellinoz> kgpg or something??
<jea> I will be starting a job on Jan 27 as a programmer
<jea> hopefully will be alright
<gbellinoz> I hope so too.  Can be hit and miss.  Gov't?
<gbellinoz> Ah, duh, it was just kgpg.  Just not installed.
<jea> I think I have heard of kgpg. I haven't used KDE much though, so I am probably not the best to ask
<gbellinoz> You can run it under Gnome, or whatever window manager.  Same with all KDE apps.
<jea> The job is not government. It is a larger software company in Brisbane. They do a lot of enterprise stuff though
<jea> Yep. I just haven't used that one at all. I am fairly boring and mainly stick to the defaults
<gbellinoz> Great.  What did you leave uni knowing how to write in?  What are the languages and frameworks of choice these days?
<jea> At uni I did Python, Java and C
<gbellinoz> Sounds good.  Good luck.  Off to bed now.  Thanks for the chat.
<jea> I did work at a small software company during uni using Python and HTML/CSS/JS
<jea> Thanks for coming :) Might see you another time
#ubuntu-au 2016-01-25
<lpotter> lathiat: welcome! I just (re)joined a few weeks back
<lathiat> hi lpotter 
<lathiat> welcome back, then :)
<lpotter> I'm based near brissie
#ubuntu-au 2018-01-27
<Zanthus> This channel is like a ghost town.  So fewer people than what there used to be.
